# Mp3 fm modulador para transmisor Fm



## yuseth florez (May 4, 2011)

Buenas a todos los amigos del foro: estoy trabajando en una emisora FM, ya que he encontrado un modulador digital por, todas las tienda y quise implementar este transmisor  pero  no he podido hacer que me amplifiquen la señal que genera este modulador mp3 Fm , que corresponde a uno 50nw. Si alguien sabe de un amplificador efectivo lineal me ayudaría en gran medid, de todos modos voy a colocar mi trabajo en el foro para que otro radio aficionado pueda tener éxito gracias.coloco el datasheet del integrado que biene con el modulador.


----------



## elgriego (May 4, 2011)

Hola yuseth florez,si buscas en el foro, seccion circuitos de radio ,vas a encontrar bastante imformacion al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (May 4, 2011)

@yuseth-florez, yo logre amplificar un transmisor fm de esos y le saque unos 2 vatios leee este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/cambiar-varicap-vco-54868/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 4, 2011)

Qué integrado es ese?
MP3 es un formato de compresión de audio, ese integrado tiene los decodificadores internos?
La transmisión de audio en FM del tipo comercial es analógica, a ese integrado le ingresan datos digitales y de ahí modula?


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 4, 2011)

Generalmente es un BH1415F, es un modulador de FM analógico, que suele estar dentro del modulador del auto con otro integrado que no se cual será, ese si reproduce el archivo MP3 y luego lo decodifica para pasarle audio al BH1415F.


----------



## yuseth florez (May 25, 2011)

Ya lo tengo trabajando pero, hasta una etapa con un transistor c2053, que me cubre unos 500m, pero me falta cubrir  un 10 k, para eso compre el transistor c1972, pero necesito ayuda con la etapa ultima de este. Ya que le estaba colocando el transistor c1970 pero no me irradiaba tanto, al parecer cubría menos y este dice que es de 1w


----------



## yuseth florez (Jun 24, 2011)

Este es el esquema  del circuito, http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/1schnew.gifprecisamente lo conseguí en este foro  posteado por: DJ_GLENN  gracias me ha servido de mucho, pero necesito adaptarle el c1972  así que espero sugerencias:

El Q1= 2N2222 y Q2= C2053
Q2= C2053 según datasheet es de 0.6w y yo necesito unos 20w y por eso le quiero adaptar el c1972 después del c2053, para utilizar este como excitador del c1972 bien gracias si alguna sugerencia, bienvenida sea.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 24, 2011)

Tienes un diagrama de tu ampli con el 2SC2053? si lo tienes publicalo, porfavor, ya que ire a comprar de esos transistores xd

Entrada: 4mW
Salida: 150mW

Conclusion: suficiente para amplificar los 3mW de un transmisor de MP3 para utiles 150mW  de salida que excitaran cualquier amplificador con 2N4427


----------



## yuseth florez (Jun 29, 2011)

MUMISH13, el esquema que utilice y me funciono fue el que comente anterior mente solo  tienes que colocar  los transistores q1 y q2,(2n2222 y c2053) sino consigues los que vienen en el diagrama. el diagrama es este: http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/800mw.htm    
Se vuelve tedioso cuando uno no tienes las herramientas de medición de las bobinas y condensadores pero funciona.

Esta página también fue sugerida por el amigo DJ_Glenn bien gracia


----------



## carlosalaniz (May 6, 2012)

hola a todos les cuento que he experimentado bastante con estos tx de fm y me han dado un buen resultado. pronto posteare alguna fotos de los mismos he logrado en algunos casos potencias de hasta 100 w


----------

